# HBO/Cinemax & Starz/Encore now copy protected



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

I've been away from TV for a month. Yesterday I discovered that D* has "copy protected" the Starz/Encore and HBO/Cinemax channels. I feed my HD-DVR signal by HDMI to my AVR and by S-video to my DVD recorder. Now, I'll need to disconnect the HDMI connection if I wish to record any of the "protected" programming. The work-around is fairly simple so I wonder why D* instituted the "protection" in the first place, especially with the DVD recorder only receiving a 480i signal.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It's the movie channels that are insisting on this, not DirecTV. If there is an HDMI connection, it has to be compliant with HDCP. If it is not, the receiver shuts off all the video (there's really only one output, just delivered over multiple ports).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> I wonder why D* instituted the "protection" in the first place,


Because the studios have mandated it.

Another workaround is to just turn on your tv.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Because the studios have mandated it.
> 
> Another workaround is to just turn on your tv.


I found several threads in the General Directv discussion forum from mid-April when the change was implemented. I now understand the situation.

TV is an '09 Panasonic plasma, and is HDCP compliant. No problems receiving signal on it. However, on or off, TV does not affect blocked signal to DVD recorder.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Lije Baley said:


> I found several threads in the General Directv discussion forum from mid-April when the change was implemented. I now understand the situation.
> 
> *TV is an '09 Panasonic plasma, and is HDCP compliant. No problems receiving signal on it. However, on or off, TV does not affect blocked signal to DVD recorder.*


The problem is your AVR is not responding properly to the HDCP query from the DIRECTV receiver. Can you connect the D* receiver HDMI cable directly to a different one of the HDMI inputs the TV and then the SPDIF output of the D* receiver to the AVR?


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> The problem is your AVR is not responding properly to the HDCP query from the DIRECTV receiver. Can you connect the D* receiver HDMI cable directly to a different one of the HDMI inputs the TV and then the SPDIF output of the D* receiver to the AVR?


Anywhere to get a list of AVR's that are working correctly with the new rules to allow recording to an DVD recorder?

jdg


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> The problem is your AVR is not responding properly to the HDCP query from the DIRECTV receiver. Can you connect the D* receiver HDMI cable directly to a different one of the HDMI inputs the TV and then the SPDIF output of the D* receiver to the AVR?


All the equipment is in a cabinet. It's easy enough to connect and disconnect the DVR's HDMI cable as needed if I wish to record a program to DVD. Rerouting a second HDMI cable to the TV and a separate audio cable to the AVR would be more trouble and require using multiple inputs on the TV, negating one of the benefits of the AVR.

The AVR may drop the DVR's handshake when I select the DVD recorder input. At that point, the TV is being fed the DVR's signal routed by S-video to the DVD recorder, then passed through the AVR (an '09 Denon model) and to the TV by HDMI.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JohnDG said:


> Anywhere to get a list of AVR's that are working correctly with the new rules to allow recording to an DVD recorder?
> 
> jdg


I don't believe that the AVR is necessarily the problem. My DVD Recorder is in my guest bedroom, where there is no AVR, and I still have the issue. My DVR is connected to the TV via HDMI and to the DVD recorder via S-Video. The DVD recorder used to be connected to the TV via HDMI. With that setup, I can no longer record copy protected content to the DVD Recorder.

However, once I replaced the HDMI cable between the DVD Recorder and the TV, with a component cable, I regained the ability to copy to the DVD Recorder.

However, the one additional requirement is that the TV must be turned on, otherwise, I will get the black screen with the copy protection message.

I spent years explaining to family members that the TV doesn't need to be turned on in order to copy to a VCR. Now that everybody believes me, I have to convince them that the TV needs to be turned on in order to copy to the DVD Recorder.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Fortunately this only affects movie channels for now, so I can still watch news and other "less sensory involved" shows w/o surround sound... My A/V pre-amp/proc. keeps the HDCP happy, but I have to select the D* DVR on the Main zone before it wakes up the other video outputs. Once it's awake, I can do what I want with Main, except turn it off and still watch SD or HD component D* in the other room. So much for energy conservation... 



Lije Baley said:


> All the equipment is in a cabinet. It's easy enough to connect and disconnect the DVR's HDMI cable as needed if I wish to record a program to DVD. Rerouting a second HDMI cable to the TV and a separate audio cable to the AVR would be more trouble and require using multiple inputs on the TV, negating one of the benefits of the AVR.
> 
> The AVR may drop the DVR's handshake when I select the DVD recorder input. At that point, the TV is being fed the DVR's signal routed by S-video to the DVD recorder, then passed through the AVR (an '09 Denon model) and to the TV by HDMI.


I would strongly recommend *against* disconnecting/reconnecting HDMI cables on a regular basis. The jack and connector are very delicate. If you feel you really have no alternative, then use a port saver like this one from Monoprice. That way if you break something, it's not the jack on the back of the equipment. $2 for the port saver is way cheaper than replacing the HDMI jack on the equipment... 

BTW, the HDCP warning message on S-Video is useless... with the exception of the SD preview channel, 200, which tests HDCP, all other channels are HD (duh!) so all you see is the big ugly HD connection/resolution warning box! :icon_lame


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

Mr dvr has HDMI to the tv and component to a Vulcano flow (similar to sling box). I use the Vulcano for remote viewing via ipad but now find the tv must be on to remote view any HBO content, real time or recorded. Unfortunately, I have no way to remotely turn the tv on/off but since most content is also available via HBO GO, not a big issue.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

jes said:


> I would strongly recommend *against* disconnecting/reconnecting HDMI cables on a regular basis. The jack and connector are very delicate. If you feel you really have no alternative, then use a port saver like this one from Monoprice. That way if you break something, it's not the jack on the back of the equipment. $2 for the port saver is way cheaper than replacing the HDMI jack on the equipment...
> 
> BTW, the HDCP warning message on S-Video is useless... with the exception of the SD preview channel, 200, which tests HDCP, all other channels are HD (duh!) so all you see is the big ugly HD connection/resolution warning box! :icon_lame


Thanks for the advice. I wasn't aware of the risk to the internal DVR port. The cable is on its way and seems cheap insurance against the possible damage. When using the DVD recorder, I reduce the DVR output to 480i, so the resolution "warning" screen is not an issue. It's amazing how much less useful the D* DVR has become in the past few months. (My other pet peeve is that when using the guide in "list" mode, rather than "grid" there is now a "hole" about 48 hours out from the time of scanning. The program information skips 20 to 30 hours for all the stations.)


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> When using the DVD recorder, I reduce the DVR output to 480i, so the resolution "warning" screen is not an issue.


Does this bypass the problem? That is, are concurrent feeds allowed at 480i resolution?

jdg


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

JohnDG said:


> Does this bypass the problem? That is, are concurrent feeds allowed at 480i resolution?
> 
> jdg


Still copy protected in my system. Changing resolution does not affect the protection.

I'm running the DVR by HDMI to the Denon receiver. The Denon feeds the Pansonic display by HDMI as well. Concurrenty, I'm running an S-video output from the DVR directly to the Panasonic DVD recorder. With my setup, I have to disconnect the HDMI connection to the DVR for the signal to be enabled with the DVD recorder when I view copy protected material.

Whatever happened to fair use? I know. I know.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> Whatever happened to fair use? I know. I know.


Fair use doesn't apply here. Fair use gives you the ability to make a copy of something you OWN like a casette tape, dvd, etc. You don't "own" a recording on a DVR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lije Baley said:


> Still copy protected in my system. Changing resolution does not affect the protection.
> 
> I'm running the DVR by HDMI to the Denon receiver. The Denon feeds the Pansonic display by HDMI as well. Concurrenty, I'm running an S-video output from the DVR directly to the Panasonic DVD recorder. With my setup, I have to disconnect the HDMI connection to the DVR for the signal to be enabled with the DVD recorder when I view copy protected material.
> 
> Whatever happened to fair use? I know. I know.


You paid for the recording, so you owned them - but it was unfortunate for you, the movies stored on a drive what you don't own or cannot get full control. So they have the full control and can turn on or off any flag to make your life more expensive, ie you must pay again and again - like a ticket in movie theater.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You paid for the recording, so you owned them


Incorrect... You're paying for a service, not ownership of material.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> Still copy protected in my system. Changing resolution does not affect the protection.
> 
> I'm running the DVR by HDMI to the Denon receiver. The Denon feeds the Pansonic display by HDMI as well. Concurrenty, I'm running an S-video output from the DVR directly to the Panasonic DVD recorder. With my setup, I have to disconnect the HDMI connection to the DVR for the signal to be enabled with the DVD recorder when I view copy protected material.
> 
> Whatever happened to fair use? I know. I know.


How is the DVD recorder connected to the TV? My setup is similar to yours. When the DVD recorder was connected to the TV via HDMI, I had the recording problem. When I changed it to Component, the problem went away, as long as the TV was turned on. I would imagine that, in your case, the Denon receiver will need to be turned on as well (I'm not using a receiver in the room with the DVD recorder).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Fair use doesn't apply here. Fair use gives you the ability to make a copy of something you OWN like a casette tape, dvd, etc. You don't "own" a recording on a DVR.


The US Supreme Court disagrees with you there.

Time-shifting
A major electronics manufacturer developed a video tape recording device that allowed the consumer to "time-shift"-record a complete TV program in real-time and hold the show for a later viewing. Several major film studios filed a copyright infringement suit against the electronics manufacturer claiming the device could be used for copyright infringement. In 1984's Sony v. Universal Studios (aka the Betamax case), the Supreme Court held that time-shifting with a VCR qualified as fair use. The courts noted that the private, non-commercial home taping of free television programs for later viewing was not infringing and did not hurt the market value of the copyrighted material

Unfortunately, the DMCA has succeeded in trumping fair use.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Lije Baley said:


> Whatever happened to fair use? I know. I know.


Fair use is working fine....you have a copy of the recording on your dvr, sending it to the DVD recorder would be a 2nd generation copy.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> The US Supreme Court disagrees with you there.
> 
> Time-shifting
> A major electronics manufacturer developed a video tape recording device that allowed the consumer to "time-shift"-record a complete TV program in real-time and hold the show for a later viewing. Several major film studios filed a copyright infringement suit against the electronics manufacturer claiming the device could be used for copyright infringement. In 1984's Sony v. Universal Studios (aka the Betamax case), the Supreme Court held that time-shifting with a VCR qualified as fair use. The courts noted that the private, non-commercial home taping of free television programs for later viewing was not infringing and did not hurt the market value of the copyrighted material


That's not fair use either, that just gives you the right to record it to your DVR... Fair use is all about allowing you to make copies of something you OWN. For instance taking a CD and burning MP3's from it is fair use, NOT burning something from a DVR to a DVD.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> The US Supreme Court disagrees with you there.
> 
> 
> 
> > The courts noted that the private, non-commercial home taping of *free television programs *for later viewing was not infringing and did not hurt the market value of the copyrighted material.


Since we're talking about pay channels, does the Supreme Court ruling apply?


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> I'm running the DVR by HDMI to the Denon receiver. The Denon feeds the Pansonic display by HDMI as well. Concurrenty, I'm running an S-video output from the DVR directly to the Panasonic DVD recorder. With my setup, I have to disconnect the HDMI connection to the DVR for the signal to be enabled with the DVD recorder when I view copy protected material.


So we are saying that the AVR is the problem? What model of the Denon do you have, and are there any Denon models that work with this configuration?

jdg


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Bill Broderick said:


> How is the DVD recorder connected to the TV? My setup is similar to yours. When the DVD recorder was connected to the TV via HDMI, I had the recording problem. When I changed it to Component, the problem went away, as long as the TV was turned on. I would imagine that, in your case, the Denon receiver will need to be turned on as well (I'm not using a receiver in the room with the DVD recorder).





JohnDG said:


> So we are saying that the AVR is the problem? What model of the Denon do you have, and are there any Denon models that work with this configuration?


The DVD recorder output is connected to the Denon 2309 by component cables. The Denon output is connected to the TV by HDMI. All my components (blu-ray player[HDMI], laser disc player [s-video and composite audio], Directv DVR[HDMI], and DVD recorder[component video and composite audio]) feed into the Denon, which must be on for any signal to be output to the TV.

I've no idea if more recent Denon receivers would obviate the problem.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Fair use is working fine....you have a copy of the recording on your dvr, sending it to the DVD recorder would be a 2nd generation copy.


However, the copy protection would still apply if you're using regular HD receiver and sending the signal to a DVD recorder.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> The DVD recorder output is connected to the Denon 2309 by component cables. The Denon output is connected to the TV by HDMI. All my components (blu-ray player[HDMI], laser disc player [s-video and composite audio], Directv DVR[HDMI], and DVD recorder[component video and composite audio]) feed into the Denon, which must be on for any signal to be output to the TV.
> 
> I've no idea if more recent Denon receivers would obviate the problem.


No. A newer receiver won't correct the problem. The problem is that the DVD recorder, which is not HDCP compliant, is connected in a video chain that includes an HDMI cable.

If you were to connect the DVD recorders audio to the receiver using a digital audio cable and connect the video directly to the TV using a component cable, you should be able to record to the DVD recorder without disconnecting any cables when you want to do so (however, I think that the TV and Denon receiver would still need to be turned on).

The down side to this connection scheme would be that any 1080i upconversion capabilities that the DVD recorder has on playback would be defeated by using the Component cables.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not fair use either, that just gives you the right to record it to your DVR... Fair use is all about allowing you to make copies of something you OWN. For instance taking a CD and burning MP3's from it is fair use, NOT burning something from a DVR to a DVD.


DVR's didn't exist when the Supreme Court ruled on the Betamax case. It was specifically about copying TV content to a permanent medium (video tape) which could be stored forever, and used in other people's players. Other than video tape vs. DVD, that's no different than a DVD recorder.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

trh said:


> Since we're talking about pay channels, does the Supreme Court ruling apply?


I don't know. That may be a good point.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> No. A newer receiver won't correct the problem. The problem is that the DVD recorder, which is not HDCP compliant, is connected in a video chain that includes an HDMI cable.
> 
> If you were to connect the DVD recorders audio to the receiver using a digital audio cable and connect the video directly to the TV using a component cable, you should be able to record to the DVD recorder without disconnecting any cables when you want to do so (however, I think that the TV and Denon receiver would still need to be turned on).
> 
> The down side to this connection scheme would be that any 1080i upconversion capabilities that the DVD recorder has on playback would be defeated by using the Component cables.


Sounds like, for the particular DVR to be used as the source to burn a DVD, this DVR needs to be connected directly to the TV via component, which would allow a second connection from the DVR to the DVD recorder via S-Video. For this single DVR, the entire HDMI chain is avoided. Question: can the DVR's output 1080p via component?

jdg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> However, the copy protection would still apply if you're using regular HD receiver and sending the signal to a DVD recorder.


Not under "Fair Use" it would not.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> DVR's didn't exist when the Supreme Court ruled on the Betamax case. It was specifically about copying TV content to a permanent medium (video tape) which could be stored forever, and used in other people's players. Other than video tape vs. DVD, that's no different than a DVD recorder.


It doesn't matter if they existed or not. Once again... "Fair Use" covers making a copy of something you OWN. You do NOT own recordings on your DVR. It's that simple.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JohnDG said:


> Sounds like, for the particular DVR to be used as the source to burn a DVD, this DVR needs to be connected directly to the TV via component, which would allow a second connection from the DVR to the DVD recorder via S-Video. For this single DVR, the entire HDMI chain is avoided. Question: can the DVR's output 1080p via component?
> 
> jdg


The OP could also use a Component to S-Video converter if S-Video is the best input on his DVD Recorder.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It doesn't matter if they existed or not. Once again... "Fair Use" covers making a copy of something you OWN. You do NOT own recordings on your DVR. It's that simple.


You don't actually own anything, except the physical DVD. You don't own the content on it, and you don't hold the rights to it. Fair use is simply what you can do without having to get permission from the rights holder first.

The DMCA conflicts with fair use, and that's all still being figured out one case at a time.

FYI, there's a completely separate Act that explicitly applies to audio recordings that gives you permission to copy a CD for private use. Video has no such law, so audio CDs cannot be used as an example.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JohnDG said:


> Sounds like, for the particular DVR to be used as the source to burn a DVD, this DVR needs to be connected directly to the TV via component, which would allow a second connection from the DVR to the DVD recorder via S-Video. For this single DVR, the entire HDMI chain is avoided. Question: can the DVR's output 1080p via component?


That's not necessary. My DVR that's connected to the DVD Recorder via S-Video, is also connected to the TV via HDMI. The DVD recorder isn't in the HDMI chain. The DVD recorder is connected to the TV via component.

So, the DVR is part of two separate chains. DVR --> TV and DVR --> DVD Recorder --> TV. The first chain contains an HDMI connection. The second chain does not.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> You don't actually own anything, except the physical DVD. You don't own the content on it, and you don't hold the rights to it. Fair use is simply what you can do without having to get permission from the rights holder first.


That's where you're wrong. If you go out an purchase a movie on Blu-Ray/DVD, or a music CD, etc, you do "own" it and fair use covers you copying that as a "backup".


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> That's not necessary. My DVR that's connected to the DVD Recorder via S-Video, is also connected to the TV via HDMI. The DVD recorder isn't in the HDMI chain. The DVD recorder is connected to the TV via component.
> 
> So, the DVR is part of two separate chains. DVR --> TV and DVR --> DVD Recorder --> TV. The first chain contains an HDMI connection. The second chain does not.


This my initial impression, however...

What we are really aiming for is DVR --> AVR --> TV and DVR --> DVD Recorder --> TV. This doesn't seem to be working with the AVR in the mix.

Has anybody got this working with an AVR? If so, which one?

jdg


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JohnDG said:


> This my initial impression, however...
> 
> What we are really aiming for is DVR --> AVR --> TV and DVR --> DVD Recorder --> TV. This doesn't seem to be working with the AVR in the mix.
> 
> ...


How is the DVD Recorder connected to the TV? Before this problem, my DVD recorder was connected to the TV via HDMI. Replacing that HDMI with Component (and leaving the TV turned on while copying to DVD Recorder) solved my problem.

Are you having a problem viewing copy protected material from the DVR to the TV, when you're not trying to record it? If so, you're probably right in thinking that your AVR is not HDCP compliant.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

JohnDG said:


> This my initial impression, however...
> 
> What we are really aiming for is DVR --> AVR --> TV and DVR --> DVD Recorder --> TV. This doesn't seem to be working with the AVR in the mix.
> 
> ...





Bill Broderick said:


> How is the DVD Recorder connected to the TV? Before this problem, my DVD recorder was connected to the TV via HDMI. Replacing that HDMI with Component (and leaving the TV turned on while copying to DVD Recorder) solved my problem.
> 
> Are you having a problem viewing copy protected material from the DVR to the TV, when you're not trying to record it? If so, you're probably right in thinking that your AVR is not HDCP compliant.


Using the above as an example, I have two paths from the DVR to the TV. Both pass through the AVR, as the one AVR output goes to the only utilized TV input.

DVR >> AVR >> TV (all HDMI)

DVR (by S-video) >> DVD Recorder (by component) >> AVR (by HDMI) >> TV.

The path through the DVD recorder is blocked by copy protection whether it is recording or not. From other threads, I think the HDMI connection causes the copy protection blockage whenever there is a composite or s-video connection also being utilized on the DVR (I'm not sure if using a component connection while the HDMI is connected also has the same effect.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing something. I have an HR20 in my theater room, connected to my projector via HDMI @ 1080i/p.

I also have the component output connected to my Vulkano (slingbox). It accepts HD signals, but only outputs 480p. Even though my DVR is always set at 1080i, I still get a picture on HBO through the Vulkano. I thought those channels would only be viewable over HDMI.

BTW...Here is a screen grab of the Vulkano's PC interface. Aside from the software being slightly more "buggy", the vulkano beats the slingboxes I've used in every way. Especially in it's efficient use of h.264.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> Using the above as an example, I have two paths from the DVR to the TV. Both pass through the AVR, as the one AVR output goes to the only utilized TV input.
> 
> DVR >> AVR >> TV (all HDMI)
> 
> ...


As long as you continue to try to run the video from the DVD recorder to the AVR and have the AVR connected to the TV via HDMI, you will have a problem. You can't have the DVD recorder and an HDMI cable the same path as one another. You need to use a second input on the TV to connect the video from the DVD Recorder to the TV. This can't be an HDMI connection.

If you want to run digital audio from the DVD recorder to the AVR, that should be OK. But not the video.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

ejjames said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. I have an HR20 in my theater room, connected to my projector via HDMI @ 1080i/p.
> 
> I also have the component output connected to my Vulkano (slingbox). It accepts HD signals, but only outputs 480p. Even though my DVR is always set at 1080i, I still get a picture on HBO through the Vulkano. I thought those channels would only be viewable over HDMI.


Not necessarily. However, I would be surprised if the Vulcano works properly with the projector turned off (unless you have the DVR routed through another HDMI source that is powered on all of the time).

Here is a thread in the DirecTV forum discussing this exact same problem with the Vulcano and HBO/Starz


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Not necessarily. However, I would be surprised if the Vulcano works properly with the projector turned off (unless you have the DVR routed through another HDMI source that is powered on all of the time).
> 
> Here is a thread in the DirecTV forum discussing this exact same problem with the Vulcano and HBO/Starz


The HDMI projector signal is run through a receiver, but both are completely powered down when using the vulkano. (No pass-through features are active in the receiver.)


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I had the same problem at the OP with my DVD recorder setup. I solved it by using one of these things, and one of these. The total cost was about $35.50, but I haven't had a problem since. For that price, it was worth it. No more concern or hassle.


----------



## BBM3 (Oct 26, 2007)

ssandhoops said:


> Mr dvr has HDMI to the tv and component to a Vulcano flow (similar to sling box). I use the Vulcano for remote viewing via ipad but now find the tv must be on to remote view any HBO content, real time or recorded. Unfortunately, I have no way to remotely turn the tv on/off but since most content is also available via HBO GO, not a big issue.


I have the same setup other than my Vulkano Platinum is connected to an H24 rather than an HR24.
I can watch all HBO content on my iPad with the TV on or off.
Strange. 

Edit: I just tried watching HBO recorded on my HR34 through my Vulkano connected to an H24 on an iPad and it worked fine. All TV's Off. (All my receivers are networked via SWiM and DECA)


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

jes said:


> I would strongly recommend *against* disconnecting/reconnecting HDMI cables on a regular basis. The jack and connector are very delicate. If you feel you really have no alternative, then use a port saver like this one from Monoprice. That way if you break something, it's not the jack on the back of the equipment. $2 for the port saver is way cheaper than replacing the HDMI jack on the equipment...





Bill Broderick said:


> As long as you continue to try to run the video from the DVD recorder to the AVR and have the AVR connected to the TV via HDMI, you will have a problem. You can't have the DVD recorder and an HDMI cable the same path as one another. You need to use a second input on the TV to connect the video from the DVD Recorder to the TV. This can't be an HDMI connection.
> 
> If you want to run digital audio from the DVD recorder to the AVR, that should be OK. But not the video.


The problem has taken care of itself, sort of...
Before Monoprice could ship the port saver cable to me, the HDMI port on the DVR stopped sending HD signals. No 720p, no 1080i, no 1080p, just 480p from that port . After getting my A/V cabinet away from the wall, I connected the DVR to the AVR by component video and coaxial audio cables. At least they're out of sight, behind and within the cabinet. No HDMI from that DVR, but I can now record premium stations to the DVR without disconnecting cables . With my plasma display resting on top of the AV cabinet, I prefer having the one HDMI cable from the AVR connected to it, rather than the multiple cables required if I ran a separate component/coaxial connection from the DVD recorder (assuming I still had a working HDMI port on the DVR). It's not as unsightly and I don't need to change inputs on the display for different video sources.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

BBM3 said:


> I have the same setup other than my Vulkano Platinum is connected to an H24 rather than an HR24.
> I can watch all HBO content on my iPad with the TV on or off.
> Strange.
> 
> Edit: I just tried watching HBO recorded on my HR34 through my Vulkano connected to an H24 on an iPad and it worked fine. All TV's Off. (All my receivers are networked via SWiM and DECA)


This makes sense. The Vulcano Platinum is HDCP compliant. So there is no reason why digital copy protection would activate with this unit. Monsoon's website doesn't indicate whether the Flow, Lava or Blast are HDCP compliant or not. But, since they do mention that the Platinum, Deluxe & Deluxe Pro are HDCP compliant along with the fact that ssandhoops is having problems with his Flow, while you are not with your Platinum, I would assume that the others are not.


----------

